# Biggins Enclosure Build



## tommylee22 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok guy's,

Here is Biggins new 8'X3'X2' enclosure. Has two basking spots with 100watt mega RRay bulbs and tons of cypress for digging. I gotta pick up a new water dish tonight but all is together. I have a Auto mister installed as well. The doors have these awesome latches for easy locking. I still need to blade off some of the silicone. I still need to get large half log and build him a borrow but here it is till I can get out and pick up some new props. Big thanks to my friend Jacob for helping me build this awesome new home for Biggin. 

Any questions let me know, I know I didn't go into to many details. I still need to frame it with molding to cover board end exposure and paint but here it is for now till I get back in jan. from vacation. 

T







































Oh and one more question, Should I get a florescent 10.0 UVB for cool side?


----------



## Dubya (Dec 11, 2012)

tommylee22 said:


> Ok guy's,
> 
> Here is Biggins new 8'X3'X2' enclosure. Has two basking spots with 100watt mega RRay bulbs and tons of cypress for digging. I gotta pick up a new water dish tonight but all is together. I have a Auto mister installed as well. The doors have these awesome latches for easy locking. I still need to blade off some of the silicone. I still need to get large half log and build him a borrow but here it is till I can get out and pick up some new props. Big thanks to my friend Jacob for helping me build this awesome new home for Biggin.
> 
> ...





No, no fluorescent for the cool side. When the lizard goes to the cool side it is equal to him wanting to get out of the sun. I don't think it is a good idea.


----------



## tommylee22 (Dec 11, 2012)

Cool thanks


----------



## kim86 (Dec 11, 2012)

This is amazing! Would you possibly be able to send me the dimensions of the cuts of wood and glass? I wanna build my own but have no idea what to do with measurements haha. Thank you.


----------



## tommylee22 (Dec 11, 2012)

8ftx3ftx2ft the doors are 3.5ftx1ft


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow, that's an awesome tank (and tegu). I wish I had the room to Kodo living quarters like that.


----------



## tommylee22 (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't have the room lol wife is all over me about it..


----------



## james.w (Dec 11, 2012)

What type of wood did you use? 

As far as UVB for the cool side, I say yes. They don't go to the cool side to escape the sun, they go there to escape the heat. In the outdoors, there is still UVB in the shade. With the minimal amount of UVB put out by the bulbs on the market, I would offer UVB on both sides. The animal can go into a hide or burrow down if he doesn't want any UVB and move towards or away from the bulb to change the amount of UVB he gets.


----------



## Skeetzy (Dec 11, 2012)

I agree with James. I have UVB all the way across the cage, but kept the regular bulb in on the cool side, because mine doesn't really hang out on that side except in his hide. If he starts spending time outside of it and on the cool side, I'll put the UVB back in.


----------



## tommylee22 (Dec 11, 2012)

Well so far he's basking and then borrowing into deep pile of cypress at night. the two mega rays put out quite a bit of UVB. Should I wait and see if he starts hanging out on the cool side? and if so then put in the extra light?



james.w said:


> What type of wood did you use?
> 
> As far as UVB for the cool side, I say yes. They don't go to the cool side to escape the sun, they go there to escape the heat. In the outdoors, there is still UVB in the shade. With the minimal amount of UVB put out by the bulbs on the market, I would offer UVB on both sides. The animal can go into a hide or burrow down if he doesn't want any UVB and move towards or away from the bulb to change the amount of UVB he gets.




The wood is that 1" mealamine wood. expensive. total cost to build this box was a little over 400.00.


----------

